# Monter un SSD dans un iMac



## agoner (9 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je viens de commander un iMac 27' i7 et j'aimerais remplacer le disque dur d'origine. 

J'ai vu sur youtube qu'il était possible de le remplacer avec un peu de bidouille. J'ai cherché sur le net et sur ce forum quels disques SSD seraient compatibles. Étant donné que les performances de l'OCZ Vertex II 120go sont assez au dessus du lot c'est vers ce disque que j'aimerais m'orienter.

- Y'a t'il besoin d'une compatibilité particulière dans le choix du disque ?
- Quelqu'un as déjà tenté l'aventure du remplacement ?
- Les revendeurs agrées peuvent-ils faire ce genre de modifications ?

D'avance merci !

PS : J'ai mal cherché, je viens de voir ce topic mais il s'agit d'un MBP et pas vraiment de retour sur le OCZ et la compatibilité.


----------



## gillyns (9 Septembre 2010)

Tu peut prendre n'importe quel SSD (même dit "pour PC"), donc coté du choix tu peut choisir tout ce qui te plait.

Tu veut remplacer ton disque dur par un SSD, moi j'essayerais plutôt de trouver une place pour ton SSD à coté du disque dur (là je ne sais pas trop où le mettre, ca dépend de quel modèle tu possède) pour avoir le système et les applications sur le SSD et les utilisateurs sur le disque dur.

Pour remplacer ton HDD par un SSD c'est tout ce qu'il y a de plus simple : tu ouvres ton iMac (regarde un tuto : il faut retirer la dalle de verre avec des ventouses, puis dévisser l'écran pour accéder au disque dur), tu repère le disque dur et tu remplace par ton SSD (ici pour que ton SSD soit bien acroché, il faut que tu le mette dans un adaptateur 2,5" vers 3,5", facile).
Je serais plus pour mettre le SSD en supplément au disque dur si c'est possible, mais faut-il encore trouver un endroit pour le placer dans ton iMac.

Ensuite tu remonte le tout, tu démarre en appuyant sur "alt", tu insère le CD de (Snow) Leopard, tu démarre dessus et tu installe OS X sur ton SSD.
Enfin quand tu es sur le bureau, lance "assistant migration" dans application -> utilitaires -> ICI et tu transfère tes applications et (peut etre) utilisateurs sur ton SSD.

Sache que si tu décide de REMPLACER ton HDD par un SSD, tous tes utilisateurs seront sur le SSD donc avec toutes les lectures/écritures faites en permanence (par exemple sur l'historique Safari), ton SSD vieillira beaucoup plus vite que si les utilisateurs sont sur le HDD.


----------



## agoner (9 Septembre 2010)

Je suis quand même un peu refroidi parce-que dans le magasin agrée ou j'ai acheté le iMac, ils m'ont dit que si je ne prenais pas le modèle avec l'option SSD je ne pourrais jamais mettre un SSD à la place d SATA d'origine. Peut-être qu'ils n'avaient pas connaissance de cet  adaptateur 2,5" vers 3,5" ?

Je pense remplacer le HDD par un SSD.  J'ai commandé le OCZ Vertex II 120go et je me demande ou on peut commander cet adaptateur dont tu parles. 

Dernière question, j'ai déjà montés des PC façon LEGO un peu comme tout le monde. J'ai regardé les divers tutos pour accéder aux disques dur et j'ai le materiel pour le faire. Sur une échelle de 1 à 10, quelle note de difficulté tu mettrais a cette opération ? 

D'avance merci !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2010)

Je doute que l'adaptateur fonctionnera dans un iMac.
Maintenant , il est possible de remplacer le superdrive par une baie et de mettre le SSD dans cette baie , ce qui aura l'avantage d'avoir un HDD + un SSD.
Le hic : Plus de lecteur optique .

Pour la difficulté , 6-7/10 .


----------



## agoner (9 Septembre 2010)

J'ai trouvé ça et ça


----------



## agoner (10 Septembre 2010)

Désole de m'auto-up mais je ne peux plus éditer mon précédent post.

Donc effectivement,  *gillyns* a raison : c'est possible. Je pense aussi m'orienter vers la solution du SSD en plus (la place existe mais ça à l'air un peu sport) pour éviter de trop écrire dessus. 

J'ai trouvé quelques conseils ici. Cela dit, ça a l'air assez périlleux. Savez-vous si, en cas d'échec cuisant, il est possible de faire un retour SAV sous un prétexte un peu obscur (en remontant tout proprement) ? 


PS : Y aurait-il des bricoleurs ayant déjà fait ce genre d'opération habitant Toulouse ou la région ?


----------



## gillyns (10 Septembre 2010)

Il n'y a pas d'étiquette à garder intacte pour un retour en SAV, donc si tu échoue (si tu prend ton temps, que tu ne verse pas de coca dessus, il n'y a pas de raison d'échouer) il suffit de remonter l'iMac proprement et tu le renvoie en disant qu'un ami est venu chez toi en ton absence et à ton retour ton iMac ne marche plu.

En regardant l'intérieur d'un iMac, j'ai vu qu'il n'y a pas la place d'AJOUTER le ssd, il faut retirer le lecteur DVD ou le disque dur pour placer le SSD, je serais pour retirer le lecteur dvd et de mettre ce lecteur dvd dans un boitier externe qui se branche en USB (ou autre).

Donc là tu retire ton lecteur dvd, les branchements sont les mêmes que le SSD normalement : cable sata + sata power donc tu utilise ceux déjà présents.
Le seul "hic" c'est comment fixer le SSD, de la colle ca n'irait pas parce que si tu envoie un jour ton iMac en SAV ils ne vont pas accepter qu'il y ait de la colle  il faudrais trouver une sorte de ventouse double face, mais je ne sait pas si ca existe. Tu pourrais peut etre utiliser les fixations prévues pour le lecteur dvd mais je ne sais pas comment les dévier vers les fixations du SSD, peut être si tu es un gros bricoleur tu peut fabriquer des petits bras en métal qui tiennent le tout ensemble.
Sinon tu peut simplement le poser et remonter l'iMac, de toute facon un SSD ca ne vibre pas. La seule chose à faire attention dans ce cas, c'est quand tu déplace l'iMac il ne faut pas y aller brusque parce que les cables pourraient se déconnecter du SSD, et là tu es bon pour un nouveau démontage pour le rebrancher  mais c'est tout à fait possible.

Lors du remontage, nettoie bien la vitre parce qu'elle prend vite la poussière


----------



## agoner (10 Septembre 2010)

Salut,

Si c'est possible mais faut ruser, en regardant ici et ici mais c'est clair, c'est vraiment loin d&#8217;être orthodoxe. Quoi qu'il en soit j'ai trouvé un réparateur Apple qui veut bien faire le mod (pour 90&#8364. Du coup j'ai commander un *Corsair Force 120 Go* avec la connectique spécifique. J'en ai profiter pour aussi commander 2x4Go DDR3 1333 PC10600 chez Corsair parce-que sinon ça fait tache ! 

Il ne reste plus qu'a recevoir le disque puis l'iMac. Je vous tiendrais au courant.


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Septembre 2010)

c'est vraiment si facile ce changement ???


----------



## Dogger (13 Septembre 2010)

Tout ce que je peux dire c'est qu'un pote l'a fait il y a un mois.

Il s'y connait dans la bidouille.

Pour lui ce fut sans problème. Il en est super content car à peine clique-t-il dessus qu'il à l'écran iTunes ou autres applications....ultra rapide. 

Tout ce que je sais c'est qu'il avait bien étudié le cas afin d'être certain que cela fonctionnerait.

Le changement pour un SSD n'était pas donné non plus. Mais, il n'arrête pas de dire que cela en valait le coût.

C'est tout ce que je peux ajouter.

Bon courage.

@ +


----------



## lesims1000 (22 Octobre 2010)

Bonjours, 

je suis aussi intéressé par la mise en place d'un SSD dans mon imac 27' agoner sa en est où de tes modifs ?


----------



## erx (22 Octobre 2010)

j'ai mis un retour ici si ça peut t'aider.


----------

